# How to Finish Top of Retaining Wall



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Your wall looks very good the way it is, I don't see why you would want to cover the rock with mortar. It certainly will not help the strength nor the longevity of the wall, but it will detract from appearance, I say leave it as is. Ditto for the soil, why cover the top of the wall with soil? Just bring the soil down to the level of the top of the wall and declare victory.


----------



## peteE (Feb 22, 2011)

Like you said in the first part of the post. Landscape fabric on top of gravel dirt on top of that. Sloping the dirt back.
No cement.


----------



## akimbo (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, Yes, looks pretty good the way it is. I'll cover gravel with landscape cloth and bring the dirt down. Cheers.


----------

